# Royal Purple



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

I've convinced myself to get the gmm ripshifter, and I figured while I'm getting it installed, I'll have the trans fluid replaced with RP. I've got the 6M... I saw the capacity was 4.6 liters, but what weight? I also want to change the differential fluid - I was told to go with the 75w-90w, but that the 75-140 might have more protection.. any suggestions?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

use RP Syncromax for your tranny. i pretty sure it only comes in one weight. i used the 75-140 in the diff and it's been working great for about 3k miles and 15 track launches.


----------



## hardball75006 (Aug 4, 2006)

svede1212 said:


> use RP Syncromax for your tranny. i pretty sure it only comes in one weight. i used the 75-140 in the diff and it's been working great for about 3k miles and 15 track launches.


+1 Yes Syncromax only comes in one weight.....and the stuff rocks!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

